# Long Island Toy Car Trifecta----4/8/18



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

There is a show scheduled called the "Long Island Toy Car Trifecta" on 4/8/18. 
This will be the 5th Anniversary show and features Slot Cars, model kits and die cast. 
It will be held at the Massapequa Elks Lodge, 10AM to 2 PM.
Regular admission is $5, early bird admission is $20, Kids under 12 are FREE and there is Plenty of Free parking.
Address is 2162 Veterans Blvd, Massapequa, NY. 11758


----------

